# Mercedes-Benz G500 coated with Everglass.



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello all!

another work with big cube car. )



This car carried out the following work:

Wash 2 phases. Koch Chemie Multistar + Sonax hand shampoo.
Cleaning with the Dupont cleaner {based on white-spirit)
Cleaning with Meguiars clay bar.
Wheals was cleaned with brushes and Sonax reactive cleaner.
All glass parts was cleaned with Sonax glass cleaner.
Clearcoat was polished with 2-stage polishing. Makita 9227 + medium compound (Mirka A12). And finished with Bigfoot 14 and mix medium paste and sonax PF.
Metal parts are cleaned and covered with Britemax.
All glass parts protected with hydrophobic coating Everglass Antirain.
Wheels protected with nanoceramic coating Everglass Procoat 2 layers.
Clearcoat protected with 3 Layers of Everglass Procoat & Top Coat.
Also clearcoat was heated with IR for additional durability.

some pictures before:







clearcoat had only minor scratches and was in good condition.



pics after:



IR
















chosen coatings:




Hydrophobic effect on wheels:





and on paint









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice, lovely hard shine suits the car well. Not heard of evergreen


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------

